# Men, next time your wife is angry...



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

...drape a towel over her shoulders and say "Now you're SUPER ANGRY!" 
Maybe she'll laugh 
Maybe you'll die


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## sedricc (Jul 14, 2019)

Me too!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: 
or you could just throw in the towel and admit defeat.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------

